# Did I just pick up on somthing or NOT



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

So, you all know about pre-paid cell phones, and my spouse of course had his fair share of them.. Well at the time I was finding them he had-had many chances to charge them one he was hardly home two I worked so there were ways for him to charge it...

But now well I didnt think there were ways for him to charge it, he is home if not at work and I dont work. 

I have asked him before if he has another one I have never found one.. Well today his phone was almost dead before he left for work, so guess what he took his charger with him.. guess there is away for him to charge it AT WORK.. now I thinking that he could easily hide another cell.. 

What do you all think am I just looking for stuff or am I picking up on stuff..


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

You are just looking. I take my charger.to work if I have not charged it overnight. Doesn't happen that often, bit it does happen. I used to do it a lot more than I have recently. Due to the fact I run my charge out on this site or something else by evening time and have to charge overnight. I didn't used to use my phone as much as I do now.


----------



## TorontoBoyWest (May 1, 2012)

Just Tired Of It All said:


> So, you all know about pre-paid cell phones, and my spouse of course had his fair share of them.. Well at the time I was finding them he had-had many chances to charge them one he was hardly home two I worked so there were ways for him to charge it...
> 
> But now well I didnt think there were ways for him to charge it, he is home if not at work and I dont work.
> 
> ...



You are just looking. The problem is that your reasoning is also viable.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm not understanding your concern. I can think of a few ways to easily charge a phone when not home. Car chargers or USB cables are the two simplest. They could easily be thrown into a desk drawer or glove compartment.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

PBear said:


> I'm not understanding your concern. I can think of a few ways to easily charge a phone when not home. Car chargers or USB cables are the two simplest. They could easily be thrown into a desk drawer or glove compartment.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, I know this.. BUT cigertte lighter doesnt not work so cant use that, and at one point in time when he had a hidden cell phone, he had this adapter thingy that he had hid so he could charge the phone in the vehical. I found that along time ago so I still got it so he cant use that... And for a usb, no doesnt use pc at work... 

The thing that I was thinking about is when he had secret cell phones I always found the ways he was charging them, then he had access to freely charge it at home when I was at work.... Now he can not.... There is nothing in vehical for him to use now, and so I thought well then there is no-way for him to charge one if he had one.... but I was wrong....... he could easily have one and just charging it at work, he cant say he can not, he took his charger with him to charge his "family" phone with him.. 

Maybe I am just looking for anything out of the ordinary.. but hey its happened before and now I am always on guard... ALWAYS...


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

*Maybe I am just looking for anything out of the ordinary.. but hey its happened before and now I am always on guard... ALWAYS... *

It sucks doing this. I still check coat pockets in the closet (it was where my wife hid her secret phone), places in the basement, etc. I could have had her phone one night. She was upstairs and I was with our dog in the living room and I heard a phone ringing quietly. A few minutes later I heard it again and my dog started to bark. I knew it was a secret phone, my phone was in my pocket and my wife's phone was next to me. In hindsight I should have looked because I would have found it. I thought to myself, she has a secret phone and I will just let it go and see what the heck is going on. I was in such denial. My wife came down and I said I heard a phone. She quick grabbed the dog and went into the kitchen (you should have seen her expression). She came back in and said to me, oh that is our son's phone upstairs. I went out front on the porch and called my son. He had his phone and was downtown, miles away. The next morning my wife came to me and said, hey that phone you heard was our son's phone. I did not even brought up the phone. Then later in the day my wife came to me and said, you know that phone you heard, I know for a fact that it was our son's. I knew she was lying and just let it go. Again in hindsight I wish I would have gotten it the night before.


----------



## Ben Connedfussed (May 4, 2012)

Just Tired Of It All said:


> So, you all know about pre-paid cell phones, and my spouse of course had his fair share of them.. Well at the time I was finding them he had-had many chances to charge them one he was hardly home two I worked so there were ways for him to charge it...
> 
> But now well I didnt think there were ways for him to charge it, he is home if not at work and I dont work.
> 
> ...


Finding out we need to act on those gut feeling and the suspicions, especially if we have no baggage from a prior relationship. Something... intuition is telling you something. And... women seem to have this strong correct intuition!


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Ben Connedfussed said:


> Finding out we need to act on those gut feeling and the suspicions, especially if we have no baggage from a prior relationship. Something... intuition is telling you something. And... women seem to have this strong correct intuition!


See that is what is nagging me, it has been said so many times that we should listen to our gut feelings. Do you know how many times in the start to all this madness I had those feelings and igored them, clueless, stupitly, think NO NO there is no way, he wouldnt do that, but me blowing them off just made it WORSE, when I found out.. and how I found out....

So I have not said a thing about the whole charging found issue with him, but somthing is nagging me.. Because now when I text my spouse on break he doesnt respond... he says he was busy, but it is his lunch break so I know he has time, and NOW he doesnt.. he will text me right before he leaves work to respond to my text.. I havnt brought this up either... NOW he is "forgetting" his phone at home.. he used to not do all this, but it did happen when he was having his affair.. Now it just feels like I am going to go through it all again.. it seems that it is bringing back those same feeling I had before. 

Do you want to know what I think, I think that when he goes to work his Family phone gets put away, so he can have his affair phone with him at work, it would kinda look supicious if he had 2 cells going on break.. and his family phone isnt that important to him so he just leaves it behind, otherwise he would remember to take it with him to work but somehow he just forgets and leaves it behind.... I dont forget my cell phone, and I dont get how he can so easily, well he did stop textn me from work, so I think maybe he has somthing else on his mind... but thats just what I think... 

What is all of your opnions?


----------



## Sweet Tea (May 4, 2012)

JTOIA - Since Dday I have had times where I thought something was going on but found out later it was more insecurities and triggers. I didn't have the gut feeling I had before, it was just my brain screwing with me. 

Having said that, if your gut is telling you something is wrong I would listen to it.


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Sweet Tea said:


> JTOIA - Since Dday I have had times where I thought something was going on but found out later it was more insecurities and triggers. I didn't have the gut feeling I had before, it was just my brain screwing with me.
> 
> Having said that, if your gut is telling you something is wrong I would listen to it.


Thanks ST..

I just got this feeling that somthing isnt right and I cant shake it.. I dont know if it is the insecurities or triggers or maybe my gut.

But the phone thing is driving me crazy.. There isnt anyway for me to find out either.. he can stash it in his private area at work for safe keeping.. Now that he has stopped texting me from work on breaks "because he has no time" ON BREAK..yeah rite.. and forgetting his family phone at home, well it just seems like he has another phone to use while at work and thats why he isnt taking it or not returning my texts.... The thing that really is bothering me to, is when I found any one of his many secret cell phones and I looked at the records, he would text/talk to his OW through out his entire shift at work, but ME his wife he doesnt have time..... I just dont get it, he did his Ow... and I cant even talk with him on breaks.. that hurts me badly... Now I just got a feeling thats whats going on again.. I just need to know... I dont know how though..


----------



## Ben Connedfussed (May 4, 2012)

Just Tired Of It All said:


> See that is what is nagging me, it has been said so many times that we should listen to our gut feelings. Do you know how many times in the start to all this madness I had those feelings and igored them, clueless, stupitly, think NO NO there is no way, he wouldnt do that, but me blowing them off just made it WORSE, when I found out.. and how I found out....
> 
> So I have not said a thing about the whole charging found issue with him, but somthing is nagging me.. Because now when I text my spouse on break he doesnt respond... he says he was busy, but it is his lunch break so I know he has time, and NOW he doesnt.. he will text me right before he leaves work to respond to my text.. I havnt brought this up either... NOW he is "forgetting" his phone at home.. he used to not do all this, but it did happen when he was having his affair.. Now it just feels like I am going to go through it all again.. it seems that it is bringing back those same feeling I had before.
> 
> ...


First you were not acting in stupidity, just loving and want to trust. It is natural with the one we love.

Second, You have that nagging that won't subside. 

Third, as in my situation, you are seeing change. That is a RED FLAG.

I can not tell you that you are correct, if it is just insecurities and triggers, or what is at hand. But with the gut feeling, I'd keep my eyes open! I would keep my mouth shut, too. Do not make the mistake I did! Good luck!


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

Just Tired Of It All said:


> Thanks ST..
> 
> I just got this feeling that somthing isnt right and I cant shake it.. I dont know if it is the insecurities or triggers or maybe my gut.
> 
> But the phone thing is driving me crazy.. There isnt anyway for me to find out either.. he can stash it in his private area at work for safe keeping.. Now that he has stopped texting me from work on breaks "because he has no time" ON BREAK..yeah rite.. and forgetting his family phone at home, well it just seems like he has another phone to use while at work and thats why he isnt taking it or not returning my texts.... The thing that really is bothering me to, is when I found any one of his many secret cell phones and I looked at the records, he would text/talk to his OW through out his entire shift at work, but ME his wife he doesnt have time..... I just dont get it, he did his Ow... and I cant even talk with him on breaks.. that hurts me badly... Now I just got a feeling thats whats going on again.. I just need to know... I dont know how though..


My CS bought a second cell phone last February. How I found out was that he left the box in the living room next to his chair. He also put the receipt for it in his junk door, which I grabbed and kept after writing his new phone # (which was on the box) on the receipt. Yes. He acquired a new, secret cell phone.

I left him in March (and kept all my evidence). He even called our son since then and, after getting "busted" on the new cell phone number by son's caller ID, claimed that he borrowed that phone. Since then, I showed the receipt to our son (an adult) and let him know that his father had a new #. Apparently they talked after that, and CS decided to email me his new number. 

Is there any way you can find a receipt? Is there any mutual friend that would have the number, in case of emergency? Has the usage (bill) on his family phone decreased significantly?


----------

